# Holy Moly! $170.00 for this scarf????



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

http://www.etsy.com/listing/80045599/the-soopa-scarf-in-black-forest-cake

I understand someone had to sit and knit this by hand (I think) but lordy! I wouldn't pay that for a winter coat!

I just went back and checked it out further-it is 7 ft. long. There's another one shown that is 10 feet long! Holy Cow Batman! You could wrap up with another person at the bus stop!


----------



## Hurricane (May 18, 2013)

I made one like that, shorter and with buttons and charged $50 and I thought that the woman who ordered it might not want to pay it. She didn't bat an eyelash.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Nothing special about any of the items she has in her shop, especially when you consider they're made out of 80% acrylic yarn.


----------



## Gerripho (Dec 7, 2013)

Acrylic? Maximum price paid for yarn less than $20 is my guess. Bulky knit so it couldn't have taken all that long. Someone is dreaming.


----------



## babsbarb (Dec 23, 2012)

She must have a lot of people working for her. She has had over 4300 sales. That's a lot, even if you break it down to the 7 years she has been selling on etsy.


----------



## peanutpatty (Oct 14, 2012)

And, "Note to customer - there are no refunds".
4300 gullible people out there. :thumbdown:


----------



## ompuff (Apr 9, 2011)

Mind boggling!!!!
Just think, if I had sold even a fraction of my products I'd be a billionaire. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

If the person is using yarn like Wool-Ease (80% acrylic-20% wool), it would probably take 10-12 skeins at $3.00 per. So if they spend $35 for yarn and charge $150 (for some), they are only calculating charges the way most have said they should.

The texture looks like brioche and with that size, it would be like knitting a small afghan. Yes, it is expensive, but would probably be much more in a boutique.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Nothing special about any of the items she has in her shop, especially when you consider they're made out of 80% acrylic yarn.


I'm guessing that the reason for using 80% acrylic is that it won't shrink and - at such prices - she doesn't want dissatisfied customers coming back to complain that their pricey purchase shrank in the laundry. 

She's in the US state of Georgia. When does it _ever_ get cold enough _there_ to warrant such wrappers???!!! Maybe all her buyers are well north of the Mason-Dixon Line?

As thick as that yarn appears to be and worked on large sized needles, a fast knitter would be able to churn those out quickly. The label 'hand-made' does not preclude the use of a home knitting machine, which would considerably speed up the process. It's always possible she _does_ have a team of knitters to back her up.


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Stablebummom said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/80045599/the-soopa-scarf-in-black-forest-cake
> 
> I understand someone had to sit and knit this by hand (I think) but lordy! I wouldn't pay that for a winter coat!
> 
> I just went back and checked it out further-it is 7 ft. long. There's another one shown that is 10 feet long! Holy Cow Batman! You could wrap up with another person at the bus stop!


Acrylic???? No ..... way. I would consider that price low if it was qiviut, about right if it was high end cashmere, but for acrylic I want to know what color the sky is in that knitters world.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Geeze that is more than I charge for my smaller cotton Blankets and only 5 dollars less than my queen size one...and that is pure cotton!!!


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> If the person is using yarn like Wool-Ease (80% acrylic-20% wool), it would probably take 10-12 skeins at $3.00 per. So if they spend $35 for yarn and charge $150 (for some), they are only calculating charges the way most have said they should.
> 
> The texture looks like brioche and with that size, it would be like knitting a small afghan. Yes, it is expensive, but would probably be much more in a boutique.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

These are also "custom orders" which explains the "no refund policy".


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> If the person is using yarn like Wool-Ease (80% acrylic-20% wool), it would probably take 10-12 skeins at $3.00 per. So if they spend $35 for yarn and charge $150 (for some), they are only calculating charges the way most have said they should.
> 
> The texture looks like brioche and with that size, it would be like knitting a small afghan. Yes, it is expensive, but would probably be much more in a boutique.


Does Wool-Ease look like this?


----------



## DonnieK (Nov 23, 2011)

She must have a bunch of customers like we had when we owned our boutique here. People would drive 36 miles and pay $189.00 for a pair of camo style pants with a bit of bling on the back pockets, and we had the exact same thing for $49.00 in our shop! There is just no explaining some people's thinking.


----------



## diamondbelle (Sep 10, 2011)

I looked at her site. She charges $55 for a little crocheted hat that looks like it would take an hour to make.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> And, "Note to customer - there are no refunds".
> 4300 gullible people out there. :thumbdown:


Or can't knit-the first scarf looks like the broken rib or mistake rib pattern! Have an idea for my granddaughter's xmas gift!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

It does! http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/lion-brand-wool-ease-thick--quick-solids

Though she doesn't offer half as many colours as are made by Lion Brand: http://www.lionbrand.com/yarns/we-thick.htm


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It does! http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/library/lion-brand-wool-ease-thick--quick-solids


yes! I thought the same when I was looking at it. I have a bunch of that in my stash! -----------'scuse me, going to the garage where I keep my goodies!


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

If it were good quality wool, I would understand, but not in acrylic.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm guessing that the reason for using 80% acrylic is that it won't shrink and - at such prices - she doesn't want dissatisfied customers coming back to complain that their pricey purchase shrank in the laundry.
> 
> She's in the US state of Georgia. When does it _ever_ get cold enough _there_ to warrant such wrappers???!!! Maybe all her buyers are well north of the Mason-Dixon Line?


I'm originally from Florida, and can tell you it does get that cold there, especially in the mountains of n. GA! Heck it can even get down in the low 20's in FL! Of course I always thought I knew what cold was until I moved to Colorado, but learned really quick the difference. FL & GA a damp bone chilling cold, so there are those folks that would wear/use something like that, but can see it more as a "fashion statement" piece.

I agree that the use of acrylic is probably due to customer satisfaction factor, I mean who would want to hand wash something that size.....
:XD: :XD:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

diamondbelle said:


> I looked at her site. She charges $55 for a little crocheted hat that looks like it would take an hour to make.


Who are we to knock someone who actually makes some dough from playing with yarn? 
I certainly would never purchase anything she offers at those prices, but there are more non-knitters/crocheters in the population than not. If they'd rather lay out bucks to buy than time to learn to make, who are we to nay-say?

Or, could it be that we're a wee bit jealous that our products aren't valued as they should be by those to whom we give them? I did manage to keep a straight face last week when my sister confessed (_her_ word) to me that she'd given two shawls I'd made for myself and which she (or her daughter?) liked and took from me in February to a casual acquaintance/co-worker. To say I wasn't disappointed would be to lie.


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Does Wool-Ease look like this?


I was just comparing the content. There is a Wool-Ease Thick and Quick

http://www.joann.com/lion-brand-wool-ease-thick-and-quick-yarn/prd12018.html

There is also a video on the Etsy site that shows her crocheting and some info about her working alone. 
https://blog.etsy.com/en/2013/quit-your-day-job-yokoo/?ref=fp_blog_title

Final thought: If someone is willing to pay that amount, maybe a lot of people aren't charging enough. Even at $150-$170, there is still a lot of time involved in most projects. And, I wouldn't want to make the same article over and over.

By the way, it does get cold in Atlanta and even though I wouldn't wear one, it probably appeals to the younger bohemian-type.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> ...
> I agree that the use of acrylic is probably due to customer satisfaction factor, I mean who would want to hand wash something that size.....
> :XD: :XD:


It clearly states that they are to be hand-washed. Would never happen in my household, that's sure.


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

someone just paid me $40 for an in be tweenie bear.cost of yarn $5 and 3 days knitting....i didn't ask they volenteered..


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It clearly states that they are to be hand-washed. Would never happen in my household, that's sure.


Mine either, although I do have a "hand wash" cycle on my washer, don't think I've ever used it, or have anything I would use it for......


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

see???????

her prices should tell us that our work is worth more than we estimate.


----------



## granker (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree, hubby said if you could get that much I had better sit my A-- down and start to work


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

granker said:


> I agree, hubby said if you could get that much I had better sit my A-- down and start to work


 :lol: :XD:


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

diamondbelle said:


> I looked at her site. She charges $55 for a little crocheted hat that looks like it would take an hour to make.


I could make a living off of hats then, couldn't I! I want to try! Someone send me a couple 100 customers please! The vendor should charge whatever the traffic will bear! There is no explanation for why the fashionista will pay $100 instead of $20. It is a vanity thing, peer group mentality, the so called in crowd, who knows. If the budget allows , go for it and let the rest if us think how silly it is when we could have that extra $ for yarn!


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

If this knitter can get these prices why are most people so critical? Could it be a case of sour grapes?


----------



## glenniemae (Mar 13, 2011)

:roll: :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

is she using double yarn or is it one thick yarn? I have a tub FULL of acrylic/wool combo ,maybe I should do some for a craft sale.I do know around here though I won't get those prices  
Wouldn't it be awesome if we could get what our time and talent is really worth?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I say good for her, whatever the market will bear.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Grandma G. said:


> If this knitter can get these prices why are most people so critical? Could it be a case of sour grapes?


In my case not sour grapes, just shocked that people are willing to pay over $200 knitted out of ~$30 worth of acrylic yarn. Yes, I realize her time is worth something, but you figure maybe 5 hours to knit, so her time is worth between 34 and 45 dollars an hour? I know IT administrators that don't make that much an hour.


----------



## peppered (May 16, 2014)

There is people that have money and buy in these "boutiqes"
around here too.
Someone sugested to me to sell my work to them.Like the shawls and throws.
But how much can you ask for, knowing they will sell it for couple of hundreds of dollars.Or more!
Maybe it would be worth it to look into it.
I could quit my job!Just dreaming.....


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

I think its deserved and good for her for putting value to her work. I bet she never complains about people not appreciating her work


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> ... Wouldn't it be awesome if we could get what our time and talent is really worth?


From your lips to God's ears!


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> From your lips to God's ears!


 :thumbup:


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> Or can't knit-the first scarf looks like the broken rib or mistake rib pattern! Have an idea for my granddaughter's xmas gift!


That's what is looks like to me...mistake rib. I could understand the price if it was an intricate lace pattern knitted in silk mohair or cashmere, but maybe she hasn't seen all those beautiful intricate Russian knits you see on Pinterest. I'll have to read the reviews just out of curiosity.


----------



## gina (Jan 18, 2011)

Personally, I think all of her scarves are unwearable, far too bulky, and not very attractive.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

In my opinion, they are rather ugly. And can you imagine wearing something like that in Washington state, where it rains a lot? Get that soaked and you would drown in it. Made with bulky yarn, on probably broom handles, can't be all that much work. I'd hate the weight of it while working on it tho. Another And. Some people think if they pay big bucks for an item it HAS to be so much better.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

granker said:


> I agree, hubby said if you could get that much I had better sit my A-- down and start to work


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

That's esty for you,they have beautiful aran coats that are made up for $360,but don't or won't sell the patterns for those beautiful aran knits.Need i say more.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

My immediate reaction to this string of comments is.. oh dear. This all sounds very judgemental. We all know how much yarn costs and the effort involved in producing items.This particular item looks likes it would eat yarn.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

People are fools if they pay those exorbitant prices.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Wow! It looks a little too cumbersome and expensive for me!


----------



## Clelita (Jun 3, 2011)

I'm not understanding what is happening here: we complain because our hand knits are not appreciated and people do not pay. Then, when someone is selling for good-fancy prices we jump all over her. Let's see what she is doing to be able to sell well; it isn't about whether we can buy it.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

Clelita said:


> I'm not understanding what is happening here: we complain because our hand knits are not appreciated and people do not pay. Then, when someone is selling for good-fancy prices we jump all over her. Let's see what she is doing to be able to sell well; it isn't about whether we can buy it.


 :thumbup:


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Not a wrap I would wear, too bulky and for the price I would want Cashmere anyway


----------



## Rita in Raleigh (Aug 20, 2011)

PhoenixFire said:


> see???????
> 
> her prices should tell us that our work is worth more than we estimate.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

I agree the price seems way out of whack but lets face it ladies an item is worth what people will pay for it and she seems to be getting customers who are willing to pay her asking price ( no matter how nutty we think they are) I wish I could sell my stuff for a fraction of that.................


----------



## Abi_marsden (Aug 5, 2012)

It's stunning but way to expensive.but I'd love to know how to do it.as my mum would love that but no way can I afford that kind off money.i wonder if I just use very thick yarn and rib it do you reackon I could get similar? If I use say a size 8mm needle how many stitches would I have to cast on? Please I'd love some help.thanks.


----------



## gayleH (Mar 7, 2014)

Which once again proves the old saying: there's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## czechmate (Jun 17, 2011)

unbelievable


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

Stablebummom said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/80045599/the-soopa-scarf-in-black-forest-cake
> 
> I understand someone had to sit and knit this by hand (I think) but lordy! I wouldn't pay that for a winter coat!
> 
> I just went back and checked it out further-it is 7 ft. long. There's another one shown that is 10 feet long! Holy Cow Batman! You could wrap up with another person at the bus stop!


Crazy! I find etsy to be expensive in general.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Clelita said:


> I'm not understanding what is happening here: we complain because our hand knits are not appreciated and people do not pay. Then, when someone is selling for good-fancy prices we jump all over her. Let's see what she is doing to be able to sell well; it isn't about whether we can buy it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Many of the forum members never miss an opportunity to post negative comments. The ones who have been here the longest are the worse.


----------



## lizmaxwell (Jul 23, 2011)

Nice work if you can get it. Just compare it to the ridiculous price of so called designer handbags. There will always be people with more money than sense.


----------



## marlo (Nov 6, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm guessing that the reason for using 80% acrylic is that it won't shrink and - at such prices - she doesn't want dissatisfied customers coming back to complain that their pricey purchase shrank in the laundry.
> 
> She's in the US state of Georgia. When does it _ever_ get cold enough _there_ to warrant such wrappers???!!! Maybe all her buyers are well north of the Mason-Dixon Line?
> 
> As thick as that yarn appears to be and worked on large sized needles, a fast knitter would be able to churn those out quickly. The label 'hand-made' does not preclude the use of a home knitting machine, which would considerably speed up the process. It's always possible she _does_ have a team of knitters to back her up.


Jessica-Jean, it does get cold in the Southern United States. Georgia has seen ice storms just like Arkansas or Louisiana that lasted a week or more with the temps below freezing. A person could use a scarf or wrap that thick here...........but I would not pay that kind of money for it! Some folks lose all common sense when they have lots of money!


----------



## ali'sfolly (Oct 27, 2012)

God bless the American way where marketing is king! I am too slow to make things to sell, but I think it would be a delightful way to make a living!


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Beetytwird said:


> Jessica-Jean, it does get cold in the Southern United States. Georgia has seen ice storms just like Arkansas or Louisiana that lasted a week or more with the temps below freezing. A person could use a scarf or wrap that thick here...........but I would not pay that kind of money for it! Some folks lose all common sense when they have lots of money!


Believe it or not the people from Africa want the long, long scarves to wrap around them because the Winters are brutal for them. 
I knitted one long scarf a few years ago for my SIL and believe it or not it takes forever for the scarf to grow that long and takes more yarn than you think. 
Someone stole the scarf out of a shopping cart. Guess they liked the price...free.


----------



## mikebkk (Oct 6, 2012)

cafeknitter said:


> Crazy! I find etsy to be expensive in general.


My prices on etsy certainly aren't expensive, and I wish I could get some of her customers!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

I don't think these kind of prices are rare...my DIL asked me to make something from Wool and the Gang. She didn't "bat an eye" at the prices.

http://www.woolandthegang.com/

Just sayin'...


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

for that price I could get a hundred skeins of yarn at yarn-paradise...wow


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know where anyone got ther ideayou can get Wool-Ease for $3.00/skein. I've never been able to get that tprice even at Wal-Mart.


----------



## antiqueone (Oct 2, 2013)

I'm jealous. I want customers like that!!Or.....maybe she's just smarter than I am, to use what looks like a super bulky yarn on large needles?


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I don't know where anyone got ther ideayou can get Wool-Ease for $3.00/skein. I've never been able to get that tprice even at Wal-Mart.


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

I thought the days of hand washing knitting had long gone,It would take so long to air dry,


----------



## mgt44 (Jun 28, 2011)

a guy tried to sell me a "woven" wool scarf for $140 once...


----------



## nitnana (Feb 3, 2013)

$210 for The Snow Leopard. WOW!! The ends are just plan - no fringe or anything extra. I just paid $100 myself for enough skeins of 100% wool to make a lapghan for my BFF for Xmas- hope it is worth it & looks it & she likes it & can use it! I am making it in 3 shades of grey (with marbling!) I have cast on and done 2 rows - wish me luck! haha! A skilled knitter I am not!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I went to a large juried craft fair on Monday and a vendor was selling scarves for $165.00. She pulled me in and had me stand in front of her mirror and I was her model. She worked the crowd well but I did not see any buyers. They were pretty and I will admit I did look it over. The top was some fun fur, next came some rows of stretching stitching, knitted and last was eyelash done as fringe.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

granker said:


> I agree, hubby said if you could get that much I had better sit my A-- down and start to work


 :-D Mine would say the same.


----------



## dijewe (Mar 1, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Many of the forum members never miss an opportunity to post negative comments. The ones who have been here the longest are the worse.


Hey I don't think all of them do  but I was surprised when someone called the scarf ugly. I give a huge thumbs up to this knitter , she knows her worth and those who sell knitted goods can learn from her example.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

White PT Barnum said there's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

jmcret05 said:


> If the person is using yarn like Wool-Ease (80% acrylic-20% wool), it would probably take 10-12 skeins at $3.00 per. So if they spend $35 for yarn and charge $150 (for some), they are only calculating charges the way most have said they should.


Exactly! Sp why are we complaining when when someone actually does it that way?!


----------



## Knittynana (May 26, 2013)

OK Ladies! We all would like to get this kind of money for our hand work. I for one would love it. But I knit mostly for my own satisfaction. When I do get paid I am not making even getting minimum wage for my time - not to mention skill or artistic value. I find that most people who do hand word are caring and sharing personalities and not capitalist.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I made one very similar for a family member and gave it for free. Might try asking for some payment next time. Good luck to anyone who makes money from knitting I reckon.


----------



## mathwizard (Feb 24, 2011)

How about a $200 crochet bikini? People are different. I would think about 2 seconds before lol!!!


----------



## CdnKnittingNan (Nov 17, 2011)

Me thinks my work is underpriced!!!! OMG, and how many people go to bed (if they even have a bed) hungry!


----------



## TapestryArtist (Sep 4, 2013)

What you wonderful ladies and gentlemen who are knitters and crocheters may not realize is that you are artists. Yes. You are artists. I wonder if we have all been so used to having our "art" marginalized that we begin to believe it ourselves.


----------



## dauntiekay (Jan 18, 2014)

And don't forget what she states, "no returns". Guaranteed profit. It really pays to be able to knit and crochet.


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

I say bully for her. There are people who appreciate "hand knit " more than we knitters seem to. I for one, am glad she is getting paid for her work.


----------



## Ladyc (Apr 2, 2013)

Did you check out the description - acrylic wool! There is no such thing. Inaccurate description.
Sheila


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

Ladyc said:


> Did you check out the description - acrylic wool! There is no such thing. Inaccurate description.
> Sheila


In some countries or cultures, all yarn is called "wool".


----------



## Ellen Kerr (Feb 25, 2013)

Clearly she is not marketing to us.
She is marketing well to the crowd who can pay and wants her look. Good for her.
She has gone beyond the local craft table or church bazaar.
On this site members ask for pricing help all the time. I think we could learn something here.


----------



## gayleH (Mar 7, 2014)

PaKnitter said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> Many of the forum members never miss an opportunity to post negative comments. The ones who have been here the longest are the worse.


There is a vast difference between charging for your work, and over-charging for something just because you're greedy and there are naive people willing to pay the price. This is a clear case of greed.


----------



## marylikestosew (Nov 19, 2011)

The stitches look perfect, and her feedback is almost all 5 stars. Here is what one of her satisfied buyers wrote:
"After purchasing so many items and learning not to order any time near Christmas, I ordered this now in the summer. Good idea. It arrived in good fashion as I live in Canada, As always as with all her knitted items, just beautiful.I believe I have all the main items from her shop and doubles of some of them as well. I thank Yokoo for all her hard work as I will be kept extemely warm with this.Thanks again. MARGIE XXXXXXOOOOOOO "


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

dijewe said:


> I think its deserved and good for her for putting value to her work. I bet she never complains about people not appreciating her work


   

Good for her!!!!!!


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

Dowager said:


> I don't know where anyone got ther ideayou can get Wool-Ease for $3.00/skein. I've never been able to get that tprice even at Wal-Mart.


it's on sale now at Joann's for $2.99 a skein


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

I found this most interesting. I looked on her site, and she does have some less expensive items. She also mentions that her items are all made to order. Therefore, it makes it easier for her to sell only to interested customers. Seems to me, she has people who are willing to pay her for her work, which happens in some areas. I also just posted a picture where a friend of mine received a very long scarf (approx 12 ft.) and had me fix it to a smaller size - (approx 7 ft.) still long enough to wrap around. Had enough left over yarn to knit her a matching hat. Some areas can sell hand made items for higher prices..I don't feel that's true where I live. Finally, I feel if she can get her prices...good for her..better than selling our hand crafted goods for so little..She also seems to be rated "high" and has a large "amount of sales." I reiterate, "good for her!!"


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Does Wool-Ease look like this?


 Pretty close, J-J. It's not the worsted weight in that line, but it looks very similar to the color selection in their 'chunky' weight.


----------



## CALEB'S MOM (Oct 18, 2011)

hey, you have to hand it to her! she is successful, and selling the items--don't we all wish at some point we could do that???


----------



## AdeleRM (May 20, 2012)

Ladyc said:


> Did you check out the description - acrylic wool! There is no such thing. Inaccurate description.
> Sheila


She just left out the comma between the words. In the description below, she says 80% acrylic, 20% wool.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

That must be the right yarn cause she calls the one scarf black forest cake just like the name of the yarn.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

dijewe said:


> Hey I don't think all of them do  but I was surprised when someone called the scarf ugly. I give a huge thumbs up to this knitter , she knows her worth and those who sell knitted goods can learn from her example.


I didn't say 'all' and maybe 'many' wasn't the best word but I do notice it. And to say the seller is a greedy person is really a nasty comment. 
(you didn''t say it. I was reading a post above your's)


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

This doesn't look like such a big deal. It is made with acrylic! You could easily make this scarf to whatever length you'd like (7 or 10 feet is a bit excessive for me) using a bulky yarn, large needles and something like the brioche stitch. I read somewhere that a scarf should be as many inches as the wearer is tall. Since I am 5 feet 1 inch, I could knit a scarf that's about 5 feet in length and it would be fine. This much bulk wrapped twice around the neck would make it hard to turn your head, I think!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

peanutpatty said:


> And, "Note to customer - there are no refunds".
> 4300 gullible people out there. :thumbdown:


No, I say good for her! Knitters never get paid well for their work and here's one who breaks that rule. So the yarn wasn't terribly expensive and she was paid for her labor. GREAT!

I don't think that was excessive for a 7 foot scarf, And as far as it taking less time with a bulky yarn, I find it much harder on my hands and wrists to handle thick needles and heavy yarn than it is to use smaller size needles and lighter yarn. I can knit all day with worsted and it doesn't bother me but I've pretty much given up on the really heavy stuff because I have to take time out to recover.

And 7 feet of it in my lap? Nope, I say this lady earned my respect and then some. And if she has other knitters helping her, more power to her! They're getting paid something too, isn't that what we want?

So please, fellow knitters, let's not grouse about her prices and the fact that she has established a business doing what she loves. She still isn't getting what that same scarf would cost if it were purchased in a store which sold one-of-a-kind custom made-to-order hand knit items!

She deserves cheers, not jeers. I, for one, am thrilled for her!


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Gee! Checked her shop, she is highly rated by her customers. But, to be honest, pricing does seem high even if it is "wonderful workmanship." The patterns are all very basic, knit on large needles using low to medium cost fiber. Not my thing, too bulky; but after paying her expenses to make, market and handle and etc ---- If she has a market willing to pay her handsomely, good for her! Laurel Arts, Southern Gal, and other talented designers here on KP have some great, attractive patterns using the bulky yarns which we fellow artists are all lucky to be able to purchase to make our own items for gift giving and personal use without having to spend all that money!! :thumbup:


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm guessing that the reason for using 80% acrylic is that it won't shrink and - at such prices - she doesn't want dissatisfied customers coming back to complain that their pricey purchase shrank in the laundry.
> 
> She's in the US state of Georgia. When does it _ever_ get cold enough _there_ to warrant such wrappers???!!! Maybe all her buyers are well north of the Mason-Dixon Line?
> 
> As thick as that yarn appears to be and worked on large sized needles, a fast knitter would be able to churn those out quickly. The label 'hand-made' does not preclude the use of a home knitting machine, which would considerably speed up the process. It's always possible she _does_ have a team of knitters to back her up.


etsy is a worldwide site.....many of my handknit sales from my etsy shop have been to Australia. her customers could be anywhere in the world


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

http://www.purlbee.com/2013/10/20/lauras-loop-brioche-scarf/

or maybe she just adapted this free pattern, written for this yarn
http://www.lionbrand.com/patterns/50761.html?noImages=


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

gayleH said:


> There is a vast difference between charging for your work, and over-charging for something just because you're greedy and there are naive people willing to pay the price. This is a clear case of greed.


Oh, I don't agree... It would take me well over 10 hours to make these and I would not put my "skill" of knitting for sale for less than $15 an hour! Then add in the cost of materials.
I've had people ask me to knit Christmas stockings for them...sure, for $300 a piece, I'd consider. Obviously I didn't want the job, but who's to criticize someone who would? Good for them!


----------



## knottydoll (Aug 17, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Who are we to knock someone who actually makes some dough from playing with yarn?
> I certainly would never purchase anything she offers at those prices, but there are more non-knitters/crocheters in the population than not. If they'd rather lay out bucks to buy than time to learn to make, who are we to nay-say?
> 
> Or, could it be that we're a wee bit jealous that our products aren't valued as they should be by those to whom we give them? I did manage to keep a straight face last week when my sister confessed (_her_ word) to me that she'd given two shawls I'd made for myself and which she (or her daughter?) liked and took from me in February to a casual acquaintance/co-worker. To say I wasn't disappointed would be to lie.


Yes! Thank you Jessica Jean for saying exactly what I was thinking, but in a more eloquent way! 😀


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Who are we to knock someone who actually makes some dough from playing with yarn?
> I certainly would never purchase anything she offers at those prices, but there are more non-knitters/crocheters in the population than not. If they'd rather lay out bucks to buy than time to learn to make, who are we to nay-say?
> 
> Or, could it be that we're a wee bit jealous that our products aren't valued as they should be by those to whom we give them? I did manage to keep a straight face last week when my sister confessed (_her_ word) to me that she'd given two shawls I'd made for myself and which she (or her daughter?) liked and took from me in February to a casual acquaintance/co-worker. To say I wasn't disappointed would be to lie.


Jessica-Jean, how could you sit calmly while your sister "confessed" that she had given two shawls of your which, if I read this correctly, you made for *yourself* originally and she or her daughter took because they "liked them"?

That she did it was bad. That she told you she did it was *cruel*.

I never had a sister. Always wished I had. But if this is sisterhood, I'm glad to have lived without it.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> In my case not sour grapes, just shocked that people are willing to pay over $200 knitted out of ~$30 worth of acrylic yarn. Yes, I realize her time is worth something, but you figure maybe 5 hours to knit, so her time is worth between 34 and 45 dollars an hour? I know IT administrators that don't make that much an hour.


Hey, if you can knit a 7 foot scarf in 5 hours you need to make a video on You Tube.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Clelita said:


> I'm not understanding what is happening here: we complain because our hand knits are not appreciated and people do not pay. Then, when someone is selling for good-fancy prices we jump all over her. Let's see what she is doing to be able to sell well; it isn't about whether we can buy it.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:

To other comments in this thread:

The mention of "no returns", these are CUSTOM MADE. I don't know anywhere that you can get a return for a custom made item.

And to the comment regarding Etsy and selling high priced items but NOT selling the pattern.....REALLY? Just because someone designs and sells a finished product, doesn't mean they have to offer the pattern for sale.

I, too, am a little disheartened by all the negative comments. If you don't like the price of an item, you don't have to purchase it. If you like the item and think you can make it for yourself for a lot less money, then go for it. But don't condemn someone for being successful in what she does. That's just plain rude and obnoxious!!


----------



## trout23 (Aug 28, 2012)

I just made one for a friend - 50/50 super chunky - it took 6 skeins of yarn and was 70 inches. I hated it!! She loved it? Guess it is the going trend. I prefer a scarf to nestle next to me and this one just sort of chunked itself around my neck.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> That's esty for you,they have beautiful aran coats that are made up for $360,but don't or won't sell the patterns for those beautiful aran knits.Need i say more.


Why should they sell their patterns? They have designed the pattern for them selves, for their business. I think you may be losing sight of something here just because it is about knitting.

Do companies who sell their products rocter & Gamble, Heinz, Betty Crocker, General Mills, Kellogg's, Campbell's, (the list could go on and on) sell their formulas/recipes/methods so that consumers could make them at home?

It's called "business" and there is nothing shameful about developing something unique and making a profit at it.

If you could do it you would have done so. If you can't do it, admire the person who can.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Hey, if you can knit a 7 foot scarf in 5 hours you need to make a video on You Tube.


The seller who is the subject of this post has 4, 333 sales and 32,852 admirers and not one unhappy customer so I think she knows what she is doing.


----------



## KathyT (Apr 3, 2012)

Ann DeGray said:


> Why should they sell their patterns? They have designed the pattern for them selves, for their business. I think you may be losing sight of something here just because it is about knitting.
> 
> Do companies who sell their products rocter & Gamble, Heinz, Betty Crocker, General Mills, Kellogg's, Campbell's, (the list could go on and on) sell their formulas/recipes/methods so that consumers could make them at home?
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

gayleH said:


> There is a vast difference between charging for your work, and over-charging for something just because you're greedy and there are naive people willing to pay the price. This is a clear case of greed.


That's really harsh. I try not to be negative in my remarks to people on this forum but I have to say that your comment is harsh.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

Well, I just went to check this out and the item has sold. It's a fallacy that "people won't pay more than 3 x the cost" because they will and they do. I've built a following over the years and I *do* get paid and well for hand knit pieces.


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Nothing special about any of the items she has in her shop, especially when you consider they're made out of 80% acrylic yarn.


Totally agree!


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

I just went to her site and the item is gone....Hmm I just may try and sell something! LOL!


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Maybe if it was cashmere.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Well, I just went to check this out and the item has sold. It's a fallacy that "people won't pay more than 3 x the cost" because they will and they do. I've built a following over the years and I *do* get paid and well for hand knit pieces.


Good for you!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> The seller who is the subject of this post has 4, 333 sales and 32,852 admirers and not one unhappy customer so I think she knows what she is doing.


Absolutely.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

KathyT said:


> :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> To other comments in this thread:
> 
> ...


I don't get it either. The negativity on this forum as of late drives me crazy. I need to stay away. Life is to short and my WIP list is to long for all of this.
Have a great day everyone.


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

I have never seen Wool-Ease for $2.99/skein but, I did just find Lion Brand Nature's Choice Organic Cotton for $2.00/skein at Hancock Fabric's so maybe that price is their sale price. Wish I could find Wool-Ease at that price.


bobctwn65 said:


> it's on sale now at Joann's for $2.99 a skein


----------



## Nana Pamela (Nov 14, 2012)

On holiday in Norway in 2013 we stopped at a small town called Olden. In the souvenir shop they had ruffle scarves exactly the same as the ones many of us have made. They were priced at £58 / $95. I think next time I will take a suitcase full and finance the cruise! I have photographic evidence but my iPad is in shock and won't send photos!


----------



## blavell (Mar 18, 2011)

Ladies, this is a conversation & people are expressing their opinions. Just because they don't think this scarf is worth $170 or they don't care for this lady's work doesn't mean everybody's "negative". It's just their opinion & they're entitled to express their opinion. We don't all think alike. I enjoy the varied opinions on this forum. What I find to be negative are the people who are continually accusing others of being negative. If you don't like the conversation, move on to something else. Sorry, this is just my opinion.


PaKnitter said:


> I don't get it either. The negativity on this forum as of late drives me crazy. I need to stay away. Life is to short and my WIP list is to long for all of this.
> Have a great day everyone.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

the scarf is down now I couldn't see it


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

I believe the Wool Ease Thick and quick is closer to $6/sk, so 10 skeins would be closer to $60 x 3 = $180. She calls herself an artist and has a sharp logo. I admire her for being able to get that kind of money for her items. Wish I could too.


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Wow, I'm so happy for her success in her business. She will help to raise the awareness of all the time and effort that goes into handmade crafts. 

I don't think that all craftspeople get the prices and respect that they deserve for good work.


----------



## PhoenixFire (Feb 26, 2014)

TapestryArtist said:


> What you wonderful ladies and gentlemen who are knitters and crocheters may not realize is that you are artists. Yes. You are artists. I wonder if we have all been so used to having our "art" marginalized that we begin to believe it ourselves.


precisely so. if all i do is knit all day, i sometimes feel i haven't "done anything around the house". i actually feel guilty from time to time. then my husband says, "you did PLENTY around the house. you finished [project x]. you searched online and found a supplier for [material y]. you worked on the design for [project z]. you did A LOT today."

sometimes people undervalue or devalue our work. we start to believe them. but then we need to awaken and see what we do with fresh eyes. we create art. art is necessary. it feeds our souls and gives us a way to express ourselves. without art, we would choke...


----------



## mamanacy (Dec 16, 2013)

I am sorry to say this, but it looks like it is crocheted not knit. The yarn is beautiful-but none of them look worth 170.00 or more. I love some of them, esp the dark green. Well I guess it is like my husband said about antiques-they are only worth what a person will pay for them.


----------



## pardoquilts (Aug 23, 2011)

Very few people who sell handmade items charge enough for them. Do you want to just make enough to purchase more yarn/fabric, etc.? Or, do you want to make a profit of any kind? I have a friend who is an internationally known quilt artist. When she has a piece hanging in a gallery that she feels has been there too long she doubles the price and she says it usually sells in no time. Draw your own conclusions.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Nov 30, 2011)

What I noticed was that the model looked Pi**ed off. LOL! Looks like a mistake rib scarf which is dead easy and fast.


----------



## cattdages (Aug 3, 2011)

Gerripho said:


> Acrylic? Maximum price paid for yarn less than $20 is my guess. Bulky knit so it couldn't have taken all that long. Someone is dreaming.


I know right? That's exactly what I thought. That's a super-fast knit, and it's not even good yarn.


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't think I could even stand up under the weight of it. lol
Sue


----------



## gma11331 (Oct 18, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm guessing that the reason for using 80% acrylic is that it won't shrink and - at such prices - she doesn't want dissatisfied customers coming back to complain that their pricey purchase shrank in the laundry.
> 
> She's in the US state of Georgia. When does it _ever_ get cold enough _there_ to warrant such wrappers???!!! Maybe all her buyers are well north of the Mason-Dixon Line?
> 
> As thick as that yarn appears to be and worked on large sized needles, a fast knitter would be able to churn those out quickly. The label 'hand-made' does not preclude the use of a home knitting machine, which would considerably speed up the process. It's always possible she _does_ have a team of knitters to back her up.


My first thought was machine-knit.


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

I have found that if you put a big price on something and put it in the correct market, you will sell it. Many people think that if it's expensive it must be really really good, and if it is cheap, it must be trash. They feel so good about themselves that they can buy/own something expensive. But it has to be in the right marketplace. If it's a small craft sale where they are expecting to get big bargains, they will not pay big bucks for something, no matter what it is. If it is being sold in a fancy craft-artist show or boutique store the bigger the price tag the faster it sells. 

One of the things about using yarns like she is using is that they are amazingly soft, which people like. Most non-knitters don't have a clue what the difference is between acrylic or wool yarns. All they know is that if it feels good when they touch it, it must be good. So many articles of clothing that they like and use are labeled acrylic that they don't care what yarn was used, only that it is soft and that it is easy to care for.

She is obviously a good business woman. She understands her market and gives people what they like. Good for her!


----------



## JCF (Aug 3, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm guessing that the reason for using 80% acrylic is that it won't shrink and - at such prices - she doesn't want dissatisfied customers coming back to complain that their pricey purchase shrank in the laundry.
> 
> She's in the US state of Georgia. When does it _ever_ get cold enough _there_ to warrant such wrappers???!!! Maybe all her buyers are well north of the Mason-Dixon Line?
> 
> As thick as that yarn appears to be and worked on large sized needles, a fast knitter would be able to churn those out quickly. The label 'hand-made' does not preclude the use of a home knitting machine, which would considerably speed up the process. It's always possible she _does_ have a team of knitters to back her up.


It can get a little cold in the upper regions of Georgia, especially around Atlanta. This is mountain country. Now further south where I grew up, no.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Yes, great business-person. How is it a "clear case of greed" to ASK people to purchase an item made by you for xxx dollars? 
These types of items made me want to learn to knit and to improve my skills, but not everyone has the time or inclination to do so. I could list my home for x amount of dollars and if you think it's worth my asking price instead of making a lower offer, that makes ME greedy? 
Can you tell that comment and wording really irked me...?


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

as fiber artists WE are our own worst enemies for not valuing our work ,time, and effort going into a project,
A wedding cake is usually flour,sugar eggs milk. and about 10 lbs of confectioners sugar total about $60? grocery store prices,yet some brides think nothing about paying over a thousand $$ for a cake or more.
They pay the price for the artistry,creativity needed,time, materials and are happy to do it.
If we all took the same road in pricing we just may get the respect we deserve.
Just because you found %100 fine soft merino at a garage sale,thrift shop for $5 and made a simple hat and scarf does that mean you should sell it for only $20? Of course not.
What if you get a get a huge deal at an auction where you pay pennies per skein? 
Does that change the value of your work? Or how much you would charge per item?
The problem if you answered yes to the above questions what you do if you wanted to sell your items (hats for instance all the same pattern ) it cost $1 thrift store yarn or store bought yarn for $5 same quality yarn, how would you price it?
If you price the hat made of the $1 yarn at $15 you would be called overpriced greedy,etc ( by the comments here ) but the store bought yarn you would not

So comparing price for materials to prices charged for finished item is irrelevant.
IMHO


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

diamondbelle said:


> I looked at her site. She charges $55 for a little crocheted hat that looks like it would take an hour to make.


My hairstylist charges me roughly that amount per hour for cut and color. My pedis cost $35 and that takes about 45 min. to an hour. Yes, I can do my own toenails but sometimes it's nice and less back-breaking to have someone else do it for me.
Love the fact that a business person in this country is free to set their own prices on their products. If they don't sell then they either lower them or go out of business. If this business is making a profit, then I would bet that they don't care one iota that skilled knitters and crocheters can make them on their own.


----------



## g-mom (Mar 1, 2011)

PhoenixFire said:


> precisely so. if all i do is knit all day, i sometimes feel i haven't "done anything around the house". i actually feel guilty from time to time. then my husband says, "you did PLENTY around the house. you finished [project x]. you searched online and found a supplier for [material y]. you worked on the design for [project z]. you did A LOT today."
> 
> sometimes people undervalue or devalue our work. we start to believe them. but then we need to awaken and see what we do with fresh eyes. we create art. art is necessary. it feeds our souls and gives us a way to express ourselves. without art, we would choke...


THANK YOU, THANK YOU, THANK YOU, YOU MADE MY DAY.
SO WELL SAID!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

rujam said:


> People are fools if they pay those exorbitant prices.


They are the same fools who buy high-end designer clothes, have interior decorators 'do' their decor, and drive cars that cost what my house did. To them, $170 for a scarf is chump change. AND they'll use it one season and donate it to the likes of Goodwill, where someone (like me) will snap it up to re-cycle the yarn into something more useful.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Who are we to knock someone who actually makes some dough from playing with yarn?
> I certainly would never purchase anything she offers at those prices, but there are more non-knitters/crocheters in the population than not. If they'd rather lay out bucks to buy than time to learn to make, who are we to nay-say?
> 
> Or, could it be that we're a wee bit jealous that our products aren't valued as they should be by those to whom we give them? I did manage to keep a straight face last week when my sister confessed (_her_ word) to me that she'd given two shawls I'd made for myself and which she (or her daughter?) liked and took from me in February to a casual acquaintance/co-worker. To say I wasn't disappointed would be to lie.


So true, of course I'm jealous and wondering how she set this up, how long it took to make a profit, if she gets her yarn wholesale, and how come I can't do the same thing.


----------



## gcole (May 7, 2011)

She does them all by herself. I've been to her house, she gets orders from all over the world.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

gcole said:


> She does them all by herself. I've been to her house, she gets orders from all over the world.


Thanks for adding this useful comment.


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

deshka said:


> In my opinion, they are rather ugly. And can you imagine wearing something like that in Washington state, where it rains a lot? Get that soaked and you would drown in it. Made with bulky yarn, on probably broom handles, can't be all that much work. I'd hate the weight of it while working on it tho. Another And. Some people think if they pay big bucks for an item it HAS to be so much better.


I could never wear them, I am already too bulky  but they look great on the model and if someone is willing to pay that price for them I say go for it. I wish more of us could tap into that market :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Abi_marsden said:


> It's stunning but way to expensive.but I'd love to know how to do it.as my mum would love that but no way can I afford that kind off money.i wonder if I just use very thick yarn and rib it do you reackon I could get similar? If I use say a size 8mm needle how many stitches would I have to cast on? Please I'd love some help.thanks.


Much bigger needles than 8 mm, and two or three strands of really thick yarn (bulky or chunky), and either broken rib, farrow rib, mistake rib, or brioche stitch will result in something like hers.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

I also don't like to call people "fools" for paying what THEY feel is a fair price for something they want. This is not a "needed" item like food and shelter. These "fools" are hopefully keeping someone off of public assistance. I would not want to sit and knit 24-7 but if someone else can do it and keep food on the table and a roof over their heads, who are we to criticize? Same goes for designers of luxury items. They are "luxury items" for a reason and there is a market for them. Those big name designers are doing their small part to keep the economies of several countries going. Yay for them.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Mary Cardiff said:


> I thought the days of hand washing knitting had long gone,It would take so long to air dry,


Why? Acrylic doesn't hold much moisture. A run through the spin cycle would leave it nearly dry. Even without the spin, walking on it rolled up in thirsty towels would remove most of the moisture from it. No, it wouldn't take long to dry.


----------



## Ginny K (Jun 1, 2011)

Yeah, I saw that also along with some others and couldn't believe the prices. I know you need to be paid for your work but geesh!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

mikebkk said:


> My prices on etsy certainly aren't expensive, and I wish I could get some of her customers!


If the scarves you're selling are indeed hand-knit, no you are _not_ charging much for them. I don't have any advice about how to get more customers. Good luck!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ladyc said:


> Did you check out the description - acrylic wool! There is no such thing. Inaccurate description.
> Sheila


Not really. Further down on the page it's described as 80% acrylic / 20% wool.


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Who are we to knock someone who actually makes some dough from playing with yarn?
> I certainly would never purchase anything she offers at those prices, but there are more non-knitters/crocheters in the population than not. If they'd rather lay out bucks to buy than time to learn to make, who are we to nay-say?
> 
> Or, could it be that we're a wee bit jealous that our products aren't valued as they should be by those to whom we give them? I did manage to keep a straight face last week when my sister confessed (_her_ word) to me that she'd given two shawls I'd made for my.uary to a casual acquaintance/co-worker. To say I wasn't disappointed would be to lie.


As, always, I agree with You, JJ.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

cindye6556 said:


> Nothing special about any of the items she has in her shop, especially when you consider they're made out of 80% acrylic yarn.


That was my reaction, too. And, it's not even lace or a difficult pattern!!! Aloha... Bev


----------



## ChristmasTree (Nov 28, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> Well, I just went to check this out and the item has sold. It's a fallacy that "people won't pay more than 3 x the cost" because they will and they do. I've built a following over the years and I *do* get paid and well for hand knit pieces.


So tell us :lol: how do you do it? I would love to know. I think the key is to make things that people want and to be ahead of the curve. I have a lot of knitted things that I made for my enjoyment. Now I would like to sell them. I think this is why I have undervalued them. I don't have anyone in particular to give them to and would like to get more yarn or a new kitchen counter or something. These things are sitting around and I would like to price them to sell, not get shopworn sitting around. I am not helping the cause (to get a fair price for a hand made product) but I am doing what I hope will work for me. From now on if I want to sell things I think I will try and make specific items. I think most of my knitting will be gifts.


----------



## Nancylynn1946 (Nov 19, 2012)

Please note, it also says "No Refunds"!


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Some one who doesn't have anything better to do with their money will purchase it. Certainly won't be me!


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

roseknit said:


> Not a wrap I would wear, too bulky and for the price I would want Cashmere anyway


For cashmere, You would have to pay at least $500 for that size scarf.


----------



## Connie-Jean (Oct 23, 2012)

Hello Abi, You would have to do a swatch. Find out what width you want the scarf to be, then do a few inches and measure how many stitches in an inch, then multiply this number by the number of inches you require. You will be surprised how easy you will find knitting this and how fast it will grow. If you need further help, please PM me. Good Luck


----------



## Janci (Dec 22, 2012)

Stablebummom said:


> http://www.etsy.com/listing/80045599/the-soopa-scarf-in-black-forest-cake
> 
> I understand someone had to sit and knit this by hand (I think) but lordy! I wouldn't pay that for a winter coat!
> 
> I just went back and checked it out further-it is 7 ft. long. There's another one shown that is 10 feet long! Holy Cow Batman! You could wrap up with another person at the bus stop!


Does that look like it is a brioche knit to you?............ Never mind...went back and read some of the other posts and I see that is what it has already been guessed to be.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Jessica-Jean, how could you sit calmly while your sister "confessed" that she had given two shawls of your which, if I read this correctly, you made for *yourself* originally and she or her daughter took because they "liked them"?
> 
> That she did it was bad. That she told you she did it was *cruel*.
> 
> I never had a sister. Always wished I had. But if this is sisterhood, I'm glad to have lived without it.


I agree it was cruel, just as cruel as my mother who travelled (her only trip requiring a passport!) with another sister of mine to the UK and Scotland. While there she bought me a batch of lovely wool. I never got that wool, because some baggage handler filched it. Had she never told me about it, I'd have been fine. It's not like I was a little kid waiting at home for Mommy to bring me something; I was an adult living in a distant city with children of my own. But, no, she felt obliged to tell me about the luscious yarn she'd bought for me and that I'd never even see. _That_ is cruelty!

My sister must have been feeling in need of some forgiveness, or she wouldn't have 'confessed'. I forgive her, but I'll keep my knitted-for-me projects at home and out of her sight.

I seem to be unable to resist when a relative admires something I've knitted. There was a dolman-turtleneck pullover that took me two iterations and two years to make for myself, but I whipped it off and handed it to my cousin when she said how much she liked it. I may see her once a decade. 
There was a fluffy dreamy vest I'd made for myself and another for my daughter. When my youngest sister said she'd like to have one too, I took mine off and gave it to her. I have yet to make another for me. 
I hadn't intended to gift those two shawls; I used them in the car on the way down and at dinner in an overly refrigerated restaurant.

I learn too slowly. Last year I'd made myself a Pimpelliese and - stupidly - wore it to visit some of my darling's friends. I would have been happy to give it away, but no. The mother insisted I make her one with the same pattern, but in black. Not grey or charcoal, just black. Fingering weight. I'm 68; I can*not* see the stitches in black or navy! She insisted. My darling insisted, because she's always been so good to him and her husband is such a good friend. I made the danged thing, but it wasn't fun. 
I have - I hope - learned to never wear anything I've knitted to visit his friends. 
I have - I hope - learned to leave my knits at home when visiting my siblings. 
If they're interested in _looking_ at my knits, they can just look at them on Ravelry!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> Hey, if you can knit a 7 foot scarf in 5 hours you need to make a video on You Tube.


It's not that hard. In 1966, I bought a pattern that said you could knit a sweater in a weekend. I began after work on Friday evening, and it was finished by Sunday evening. Stockinette with 6 strands of worsted weight yarn and three-quarter-inch wooden needles. With that combo, a 7' scarf would be done in no time!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm guessing that the reason for using 80% acrylic is that it won't shrink and - at such prices - she doesn't want dissatisfied customers coming back to complain that their pricey purchase shrank in the laundry.
> 
> She's in the US state of Georgia. When does it _ever_ get cold enough _there_ to warrant such wrappers???!!! Maybe all her buyers are well north of the Mason-Dixon Line?
> 
> As thick as that yarn appears to be and worked on large sized needles, a fast knitter would be able to churn those out quickly. The label 'hand-made' does not preclude the use of a home knitting machine, which would considerably speed up the process. It's always possible she _does_ have a team of knitters to back her up.


Jessica Jean- I am in the middle of North Carolina (north of Georgia, but south of the Mason-Dixon line!), and it NEVER gets cold enough for that kind of accessory here! Well, maybe if you had just moved here from The Bahamas...you might get some use out of such a scarf in January or February. Probably not, though!

The whole think sounds rather fishy to me!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Nana Pamela said:


> On holiday in Norway in 2013 we stopped at a small town called Olden. In the souvenir shop they had ruffle scarves exactly the same as the ones many of us have made. They were priced at £58 / $95. I think next time I will take a suitcase full and finance the cruise! I have photographic evidence but my iPad is in shock and won't send photos!


I love the image of your iPad in shock!! Thanks for the laugh!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> Wow, I'm so happy for her success in her business. She will help to raise the awareness of all the time and effort that goes into handmade crafts.
> 
> I don't think that all craftspeople get the prices and respect that they deserve for good work.


 :thumbup: so true


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Katsch said:


> :thumbup: so true


Second that Kathy....
:thumbup:


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Oh okay. Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. :roll:


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I about fell off the chair when I saw a garter stitch scarf with different colors from somebody stash going for $49.95. Now, that is outrageous. Oh well, what did somebody famous say, There is one born every minute???????


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

Okay ladies, pull out the needles and get to work!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

judyr said:


> I about fell off the chair when I saw a garter stitch scarf with different colors from somebody stash going for $49.95. Now, that is outrageous. Oh well, what did somebody famous say, There is one born every minute???????


Well, I went and looked it up. There's a _very_ interesting story behind it: http://www.historybuff.com/library/refbarnum.html


----------



## jmcret05 (Oct 24, 2011)

Dowager said:


> I don't know where anyone got ther ideayou can get Wool-Ease for $3.00/skein. I've never been able to get that tprice even at Wal-Mart.


I got that figure for the standard Wool-Ease from here:
http://www.joann.com/lion-brand-wool-ease-yarn/4402608.html?mkwid=vhLKYLqB|dc&utm_source=google&utm_medium=cpc&utm_term=&utm_campaign=Product+-+PLA&CS_003=10131488&CS_010=%5BProductId%5D&gclid=Cj0KEQjwvqWgBRChnMjQ7u7UzOUBEiQAooXvYfWP7tltxCJ1VwqI79cohIfkS6RTZwP6VvPr_7gVXhMaAo6Q8P8HAQ

Wool-Ease Thick and Quick and Wool-Ease Chunky are different prices


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lillysmom said:


> Okay ladies, pull out the needles and get to work!


That is an _awful_ idea! The last thing I want to do is turn my play into work. I am retired from paid employment; no more deadlines; do what and when it pleases me. No agenda. No need to watch the calendar except to keep track of vacation departures/returns and doctors' appointments.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Abi_marsden said:


> It's stunning but way to expensive.but I'd love to know how to do it.as my mum would love that but no way can I afford that kind off money.i wonder if I just use very thick yarn and rib it do you reackon I could get similar? If I use say a size 8mm needle how many stitches would I have to cast on? Please I'd love some help.thanks.


I'd say use 2 or 3 strands of your yarn to get a bulky thickness. Try the Mistake Rib scarf below. You can add stitches to get the size you want and knit away!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

How about wrappers delight for $290?????


----------



## Lillysmom (Aug 9, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That is an _awful_ idea! The last thing I want to do is turn my play into work. I am retired from paid employment; no more deadlines; do what and when it pleases me. No agenda. No need to watch the calendar except to keep track of vacation departures/returns and doctors' appointments.


Sorry if I offended you. I meant it as a joke.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Lillysmom said:


> Sorry if I offended you. I meant it as a joke.


Who said anything about being offended?! Not offended at all. It's probably a valid option for some; it's just not for me is all.


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

jmcret05 said:


> If the person is using yarn like Wool-Ease (80% acrylic-20% wool), it would probably take 10-12 skeins at $3.00 per.  So if they spend $35 for yarn and charge $150 (for some), they are only calculating charges the way most have said they should.
> 
> The texture looks like brioche and with that size, it would be like knitting a small afghan. Yes, it is expensive, but would probably be much more in a boutique.


I think I agree, and by the way if it is wool-ease chunky or bulky, it is closer to $6.00 a skien. Most of us complain that we don't get paid enough for knitted and or crocheted or any craft, and unable to charge for our time. Well, here she is charging for her time. If she get's it good for her. And by the way we have no way of knowing how many she sells. Why are so many complaining? Sounds like a 'green eyed monster' around here. I have a sister-in-law who doesn't think twice of paying $500 for a sweater.


----------



## 59891 (Apr 18, 2012)

Finally had to check out her shop. I think it helps to have pathetic and sad looking models!!! That's where the money is-----evidently.


----------



## Lady Kaira (Jan 11, 2012)

It's the 'Model' ladies and gents - with that Bohemian New York Chic" look - she can probably sell a dishcloth for $100.00


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

cindye6556 said:


> Mine either, although I do have a "hand wash" cycle on my washer, don't think I've ever used it, or have anything I would use it for......


I use the hand-wash cycle on my old old washing machine for more delicate things, even cashmere sweaters, though I use one of those lingerie bags, and then lay them flat to dry, works fine. I confess that I first tried on a pretty ratty sweater first.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I seem to be unable to resist when a relative admires something I've knitted.
> 
> Oh yeah, I know what you mean. When a friend admires something I've made, I usually ask them if they want it. That way, I have another project to make for myself. My daughters have the same habit - only they give away things I've made for them. However, they pay me good money for them. Last Christmas, I made them bags from burlap or jute coffeebean bags and also aprons (none knitted, but sewn). Two of the girls gave away the aprons and then two gave away or sold the bags (which have coordinated makeup bags) several times over. I'm constantly making them more - they say the bags are the perfect size for their ipads. They are my best salespeople. I expect the socks I've just sent to Liz will be given away or sold as well, even though she's begged me to make them for her for several years.


----------



## Memum (Jan 14, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That is an _awful_ idea! The last thing I want to do is turn my play into work. I am retired from paid employment; no more deadlines; do what and when it pleases me. No agenda. No need to watch the calendar except to keep track of vacation departures/returns and doctors' appointments.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: I'll second that!!


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

ChristmasTree said:


> So tell us :lol: how do you do it? I would love to know.


The key is that I used to do a lot of craft shows/fairs and always had a mailing list. I've worked hard over the years to cultivate customers who appreciate hand knit items AND pay what I ask. I have clients who order custom pieces as heirlooms. I take the time to talk with my customers and ask their opinions. They don't want "trendy" stuff, they want classic pieces that will last and that they'll wear for years.

It takes a lot of my time in a year to prepare for my invitation only trunk show. That time needs to be paid for and my customers don't have a problem in the world with paying for it.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I've grown weary of this discussion. I don't need to hear that some of you think that my customers are "suckers" for paying me what my time and talent is worth. It's the people who think that you can only get 3 times the cost that makes it harder for those of us who believe that we need and *deserve* a living wage for our handwork.


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Who are we to knock someone who actually makes some dough from playing with yarn?
> I certainly would never purchase anything she offers at those prices, but there are more non-knitters/crocheters in the population than not. If they'd rather lay out bucks to buy than time to learn to make, who are we to nay-say?
> 
> Or, could it be that we're a wee bit jealous that our products aren't valued as they should be by those to whom we give them? I did manage to keep a straight face last week when my sister confessed (_her_ word) to me that she'd given two shawls I'd made for myself and which she (or her daughter?) liked and took from me in February to a casual acquaintance/co-worker. To say I wasn't disappointed would be to lie.


I'm surprised your sister would actually TELL you that story! I hope your sister didn't SELL your shawls! That would kind of add "insult to injury"! I say: "Hands off, Sis!"


----------



## Memum (Jan 14, 2014)

Have you seen what designers make for their clothes and they are massed produced? I can't afford it but more power to those who can and those who can get it.


----------



## megross (Jun 3, 2013)

AuntKnitty said:


> The key is that I used to do a lot of craft shows/fairs and always had a mailing list. I've worked hard over the years to cultivate customers who appreciate hand knit items AND pay what I ask. I have clients who order custom pieces as heirlooms. I take the time to talk with my customers and ask their opinions. They don't want "trendy" stuff, they want classic pieces that will last and that they'll wear for years.
> 
> It takes a lot of my time in a year to prepare for my invitation only trunk show. That time needs to be paid for and my customers don't have a problem in the world with paying for it.


I like your professional attitude, since you are obviously that. I agree that there's a place for trendy, but also classic things that will last. A former neighbor still has three afghans I made for her - she bought the yarn and paid me in babysitting time - worked out great for both of us. This was in the 1970s. The afghans, though just acrylic, have held up well, since she has cared for them with love. To me they're now very old-fashioned looking, but she still has them proudly displayed on the end of her guest-room beds.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I agree it was cruel, just as cruel as my mother who travelled (her only trip requiring a passport!) with another sister of mine to the UK and Scotland. While there she bought me a batch of lovely wool. I never got that wool, because some baggage handler filched it. Had she never told me about it, I'd have been fine. It's not like I was a little kid waiting at home for Mommy to bring me something; I was an adult living in a distant city with children of my own. But, no, she felt obliged to tell me about the luscious yarn she'd bought for me and that I'd never even see. _That_ is cruelty!
> 
> My sister must have been feeling in need of some forgiveness, or she wouldn't have 'confessed'. I forgive her, but I'll keep my knitted-for-me projects at home and out of her sight.
> 
> ...


You are too good to people, Jessica-Jean! I just looked at the Pimpeleise on Ravelry.....what a task to do it for yourself and then have to do it again using black or navy? I know you love your darling but next time he tell you to knit something for one of his friends or relatives tell him to go ahead, even offer to buy him the yarn!
I am 80 years old now and though I still like to knit even more than I like to eat I'd never give my things away to someone just because they liked it. I never had a sister or a friend with whom I exchanged clothes so maybe I am more selfish by nature than you are.

I have sold a few things when I was asked to make something special for someone. I just finished making three pumpkin hats for the church boutique. (Hoping some Grandma with three various sized grandchildren and deep pockets will buy them all.)

Now I am attempting to make 120 hats for the kids at the Teen Center where *my* darling and I volunteer. These kids come from poverty and don't have much. My darling suggested I ask some of the women in my knitting group help me but it is very important for me to do them all myself. I don't know why but I do know those hats will be very much appreciated, only because they will keep some heads warm but because I cared enough about the kids to make them special for each one.

Now, back to that lovely yarn you never received but you mother told you about it. Cruel, yes. Heartbreaking, even more so!


----------



## Linda6885 (Feb 13, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I've grown weary of this discussion. I don't need to hear that some of you think that my customers are "suckers" for paying me what my time and talent is worth. It's the people who think that you can only get 3 times the cost that makes it harder for those of us who believe that we need and *deserve* a living wage for our handwork.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It's not that hard. In 1966, I bought a pattern that said you could knit a sweater in a weekend. I began after work on Friday evening, and it was finished by Sunday evening. Stockinette with 6 strands of worsted weight yarn and three-quarter-inch wooden needles. With that combo, a 7' scarf would be done in no time!


I can't knit that long continuously with great big needles and chunky bulky yarn. Hurts these little old hands and my gnarly fingers. I can knit all day and all night with worsted or lighter weight yarn and have no trouble.

Funny, when I was young I used to think my fingers would always stay pretty because knitting would keep them slim and straight. I get manicures on a regular basis but honey, these fingers look old!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Lady Kaira said:


> It's the 'Model' ladies and gents - with that Bohemian New York Chic" look - she can probably sell a dishcloth for $100.00


Yeah, but can she *knit* one?


----------



## Quilter Girl (Apr 23, 2011)

No


----------



## flamingo (Jun 23, 2013)

And it's an acrylic wool blend on top of it all!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

I agree with some of you. 

If she can get decent money for her handcrafted items, more power to her! Kudos to her. That's why I don't sell my stuff, no one values handcrafted items as much as I do. I put a lot of work into them, and I won't sell them at Walmart prices. I'd rather gift them at holidays/birtdays, weddings, showers.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Does Wool-Ease look like this?


Yes!!


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

gcole said:


> She does them all by herself. I've been to her house, she gets orders from all over the world.


Well, next time you talk to her, I am so proud of her that she can get what she feels that her time is worth. Kudos to her!

I love to knit for others, but I'm not selling my handcrafted items for Walmart prices! I'd rather give them away as gifts rather than sell them so cheaply.

I'm so glad she's doing well. Gives me hope that someday I can do the same, to somewhat make a living at my favorite hobby. 
Gloria


----------



## glacy1 (Sep 30, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I've grown weary of this discussion. I don't need to hear that some of you think that my customers are "suckers" for paying me what my time and talent is worth. It's the people who think that you can only get 3 times the cost that makes it harder for those of us who believe that we need and *deserve* a living wage for our handwork.


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Abi_marsden said:


> It's stunning but way to expensive.but I'd love to know how to do it.as my mum would love that but no way can I afford that kind off money.i wonder if I just use very thick yarn and rib it do you reackon I could get similar? If I use say a size 8mm needle how many stitches would I have to cast on? Please I'd love some help.thanks.


Yes, you can make a similar garment.
It's brioche, fisherman's rib, fool's rib.....different names for similar stitches. Google and get details on each. 
Choose one, use bulky yarn and large needles. 
Measurements are given on the etsy site.
Make a swatch to get the gauge, then cast on enough stitches for the width and knit length in stitch chosen above.
Now you have some help, knit away😀


----------



## j-krau1 (Apr 7, 2011)

Beachkc said:


> In some countries or cultures, all yarn is called "wool".


Per Lion Brand's website, their wool ease thick and quick is, generally, 80% acrylic/20% wool. Skeins are 5 or 6 oz. and Lion's price is $9.49 per skein which would mount up fast for a wide 7 foot or 10 foot scarf! Uffda!

Janet, twin cities


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

AuntKnitty said:


> I've grown weary of this discussion. I don't need to hear that some of you think that my customers are "suckers" for paying me what my time and talent is worth. It's the people who think that you can only get 3 times the cost that makes it harder for those of us who believe that we need and *deserve* a living wage for our handwork.


You are so right! Why would anyone go into business for themselves to make $2-3 an hour, if that? You most definitely deserve not only a "living wage" but a wage that can make you comfortable, whatever that may be. I'm impressed by your work ethic. My love for clothes wouldn't give me the time to knit for money and I think my fingers would fall off from stress!


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

It looks like it is heavy and would weigh you down while wearing it.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ann DeGray said:


> I can't knit that long continuously with great big needles and chunky bulky yarn. Hurts these little old hands and my gnarly fingers. I can knit all day and all night with worsted or lighter weight yarn and have no trouble.
> 
> Funny, when I was young I used to think my fingers would always stay pretty because knitting would keep them slim and straight. I get manicures on a regular basis but honey, these fingers look old!


I was 20 when I made that stupid sweater. I never used those hardwood needles again, though I still have them. All I've ever done with them since is just fondle them from time to time. They _are_ lovely to feel and look at! Today, my wrists and hands would object to working with 6 strands of worsted weight on those lovely needles too. I haven't used straight needles for anything heftier than a scarf in decades.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

Especially since it's made out of an acrylic/wool blend. Good luck selling it, I say. Basic k2,p2 pattern even-boring.


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

I made the same stitch pattern for a grandson for Christmas last year in black, not nearly so long.


----------



## Phee (Feb 15, 2012)

One ugly scarf.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

If you think Yokoo Gibraan's knits - one-man production line with purchased yarn - are costly, then have a gander at Sophie Digard's prices. She has her yarn custom dyed and ships it off to - of all places! - Madagascar to be crocheted to her designs. One can hope she also pays a living wage to her team of crocheters and that it's adults doing the actual work.

There _are_ craft-persons who manage to make a living from their craft. I believe they are business minded as well as crafty. There is no comparison between them and the woman at the local church who churns out thousands of potholders/washcloths/slippers/baby-blankets for sale (or raffle for the bigger items) at the bi-annual bazaar. Church lady is doing it for charity, not to put food on her table or a roof over her head. The actual craftmanship of the divas (Yokoo and Sophie and scores of etsy shop owners) and the local potholder-maker may be equal. Their materials may be equal. The divas ask for and _get_ reasonable rates of pay for time invested; local crafters don't and don't. I can only believe that it's the business sense that's missing from the majority of crafters who attempt to sell their products.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Her customers sure must be living in a different part of the world to me.. I wouldn't spend that on a scarf for my execution.. and God knows it is cold in Alberta!!!xo


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

http://seaflowerstudios.com/2011/01/05/pricing-your-handmade-items-to-sell/

There is a formula for fair wage...


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> If you think Yokoo Gibraan's knits - one-man production line with purchased yarn - are costly, then have a gander at Sophie Digard's prices. She has her yarn custom dyed and ships it off to - of all places! - Madagascar to be crocheted to her designs. One can hope she also pays a living wage to her team of crocheters and that it's adults doing the actual work.
> 
> There _are_ craft-persons who manage to make a living from their craft. I believe they are business minded as well as crafty. There is no comparison between them and the woman at the local church who churns out thousands of potholders/washcloths/slippers/baby-blankets for sale (or raffle for the bigger items) at the bi-annual bazaar. Church lady is doing it for charity, not to put food on her table or a roof over her head. The actual craftmanship of the divas (Yokoo and Sophie and scores of etsy shop owners) and the local potholder-maker may be equal. Their materials may be equal. The divas ask for and _get_ reasonable rates of pay for time invested; local crafters don't and don't. I can only believe that it's the business sense that's missing from the majority of crafters who attempt to sell their products.


probably she has them yarn sent to Madagascar has them done pennies because the average wage of an earner there is $270 a YEAR


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MomBeezzzz said:


> http://seaflowerstudios.com/2011/01/05/pricing-your-handmade-items-to-sell/
> 
> There is a formula for fair wage...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Thanks for that. It is one very good reason why I never try to sell a thing. Thinking about so much math just makes my brain hurt! Thanks to Bell Canada's pension, I do not _need_ to sell my knits.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

grandmasheryl said:


> probably she has them yarn sent to Madagascar has them done pennies because the average wage of an earner there is $270 a YEAR


One can _hope_ she pays them a tad better than that, but - without going there and interviewing her crocheters - there's no way for us to know for sure. I'll give her the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## farmkiti (Oct 13, 2011)

Hey - an item is worth what someone will pay for it. That's how the market for anything goes. I say, more power to anyone who can get a good price for their work! I might be envious, but I don't wish to get into business, it's too much work! :wink:


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

VERY overpriced.

I was recently in Abu Dhabi and saw a scarf there (silk), and it was marked at $287 British pounds....needless to say I wasn't the one to purchase it.....that is outrageous....in Aussie money that is around $560.


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

That is one big factor the successful artists, also have the marketing skills, that takes time and lots of hard work to set yourself up and keep up with what is trending and sells; and yes JJ all that math!! 
we can just leisurely create what we want and give to whom we please or not.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MomBeezzzz said:


> ... we can just leisurely create what we want and give to whom we please or not.


 :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

granker said:


> I agree, hubby said if you could get that much I had better sit my A-- down and start to work


    :thumbup:


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

This is a wonderful find! Thank you for sharing. Do you know if this works for other products as well - soap for example?


MomBeezzzz said:


> http://seaflowerstudios.com/2011/01/05/pricing-your-handmade-items-to-sell/
> 
> There is a formula for fair wage...


----------



## freesia792 (Feb 24, 2012)

The example you show, I have a cousin who would beg to purchase that. She would see it as a "one of a kind"... this cousin would have made a heck of a saleswoman, and she her own best customer. I was with her when she bought a patchwork leather purse one time when she was a mid teen, and me...not quite a teen yet. Over $100 she paid for that bag and that was back in the early 70's. After purchase she saw something she wasn't quite sure of and said to me "Well, that makes it that much more uniquely mine". This all seemed so excessive to me, but that girl could afford it, so why not? I couldn't, and still can't and for me..that's why not. That doesn't apply to everyone.


Jessica-Jean said:


> If you think Yokoo Gibraan's knits - one-man production line with purchased yarn - are costly, then have a gander at Sophie Digard's prices. She has her yarn custom dyed and ships it off to - of all places! - Madagascar to be crocheted to her designs. One can hope she also pays a living wage to her team of crocheters and that it's adults doing the actual work.
> 
> There _are_ craft-persons who manage to make a living from their craft. I believe they are business minded as well as crafty. There is no comparison between them and the woman at the local church who churns out thousands of potholders/washcloths/slippers/baby-blankets for sale (or raffle for the bigger items) at the bi-annual bazaar. Church lady is doing it for charity, not to put food on her table or a roof over her head. The actual craftmanship of the divas (Yokoo and Sophie and scores of etsy shop owners) and the local potholder-maker may be equal. Their materials may be equal. The divas ask for and _get_ reasonable rates of pay for time invested; local crafters don't and don't. I can only believe that it's the business sense that's missing from the majority of crafters who attempt to sell their products.


----------



## timtookie (Jun 5, 2011)

Good work if uou can get it !!!!!!


----------



## Rdanek (Mar 22, 2012)

Outrageous! Yes it does look like Wool Ease. I made several of these felted bags thinking they would sell immediately at a craft fair. Used 2 skeins Lambs' pride @ $8 a skein. Asked $50 and didn't sell one. I got lots of positive feedback, but those folks thought $50 was too much to pay. No more craft fairs for me.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/gelato-bag-ac76


----------



## JYannucci (Nov 29, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm guessing that the reason for using 80% acrylic is that it won't shrink and - at such prices - she doesn't want dissatisfied customers coming back to complain that their pricey purchase shrank in the laundry.
> 
> She's in the US state of Georgia. When does it _ever_ get cold enough _there_ to warrant such wrappers???!!! Maybe all her buyers are well north of the Mason-Dixon Line?
> 
> As thick as that yarn appears to be and worked on large sized needles, a fast knitter would be able to churn those out quickly. The label 'hand-made' does not preclude the use of a home knitting machine, which would considerably speed up the process. It's always possible she _does_ have a team of knitters to back her up.


well said!


----------



## Beachkc (Aug 24, 2012)

The girl is really smart! She doesn't sell at craft fairs.


----------



## brain56 (Aug 31, 2012)

gcole said:


> She does them all by herself. I've been to her house, she gets orders from all over the world.


So, she is using her art and skill to support herself.
Most of us would love to do this.

More power to her!


----------



## rustyb (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey, if she can get people to buy her hand-crafted items, more power to her! I say keep up the good work!


----------



## Phoebe's Mother (Aug 27, 2012)

One only must sell ONE million-dollar apple, to become a millionaire!


----------



## canadagal (Dec 6, 2011)

Her prices are crazy. I sure would not pay that. Better yet I should set up my own shop. Rich in no time!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

canadagal said:


> Her prices are crazy. I sure would not pay that. Better yet I should set up my own shop. Rich in no time!!!


Only if you are as diligent as she in setting it up and attracting the deep-pockets clients she evidently has. Why do we fellow crafters knock others who can manage to make a living from their craft? Is it :mrgreen: ?


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

.


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

canadagal said:


> Her prices are crazy. I sure would not pay that. Better yet I should set up my own shop. Rich in no time!!!


Interesting. What would you like to make per hour to be in business for yourself?


----------



## judymom53 (Feb 8, 2014)

ridiculous price!


----------



## MomBeezzzz (Jan 17, 2013)

judymom53 said:


> ridiculous price!


Not If minimum wage is $10/hour Third world workers are recieving a fair wage ,,,,what makes you think North Americans don't deserve a fair wage...?


----------

